# Can Anyone Help Me With This Strela?



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi...Here's another watch that I lost all my notes on when the HD failed.



















Apologies for picture quality but it's clear enough, I hope.

Any info welcomed, particularly on age, movement etc. I believe that this watch (or one very very similar) was also produced under the Sekonda brand and would welcome any news on that also.

Thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks like a 2004 re-issue 3133 caliber Strela without sunken sub dials, they made many runs with slight variants

Hope that helps :thumbsup:

Cheers martin

typo


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Looks like a 2004 re-issue 3133 caliber Strela without sunken sub dials, they made many runs with slight variants


Yeap, that's it. The only thing to add is that I think it is the version with sunken subdials, it's not very clear from the pictures but they seem to be a different shade of white, so probably the silver-ish tone just like mine.

Specs on the 3133 movement are:

Diameter: 31 mm

Movement height: 7.35 mm

Jewels: 23

Functions: hours, minutes, seconds, date calendar, stopwatch with summing up action

Shock protection

Frequency: 21600 vph

Daily rate from -20 to +40 s/day

Power reserve:42h with the chrono off; 37h with the chrono on.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Barryboy said:


> Hi...Here's another watch that I lost all my notes on when the HD failed.
> 
> ...........
> 
> ...


It's a recent reissue, maybe from 2010.

You can find it by every russian watch seller :hypocrite:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> It's a recent reissue, maybe from 2010.
> 
> You can find it by every russian watch seller :hypocrite:


I think not Anna... this one is the 2004 reissue, it's just like mine and the one Martin used to have. This is the real reissued one (me trying to convince myself mine is more special than all of those others you can get from every Russian seller...  )


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> > It's a recent reissue, maybe from 2010.
> ...


With padded hands? 

Well, if you got it, you surely are right k:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> With padded hands?
> 
> Well, if you got it, you surely are right k:


Well, actually I'm starting to doubt myself... you know a lot more about these than I do, so now I just don't know... I know I have the box for it, I'll have to check if I have the papers... (I bought mine from the forum, so it wasn't brand new...). Anyway, here's my darling, now waiting for a new pair of shoes that I've just ordered for it


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> > With padded hands?
> ...


I'm not so expert of modern russian watches :thumbsdown:

You could well be right!

But I didn't understand your sentence about shoes :blink: What does it mean?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> I'm not so expert of modern russian watches :thumbsdown:
> 
> You could well be right!
> 
> But I didn't understand your sentence about shoes :blink: What does it mean?


I have the box but bo papers, so I can't confirm the year... there is WUS thread about this one though, I remember going through it...

... new "shoes" is a new strap  , I came to the conclusion I'm not wearing my 3133s basically because I made poor strap choices with all of them (not the Strela, it's still the original one).

Oh, and btw... where's my Strela photo??...


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> I have the box but bo papers, so I can't confirm the year... there is WUS thread about this one though, I remember going through it...
> 
> ... new "shoes" is a new strap  , I came to the conclusion I'm not wearing my 3133s basically because I made poor strap choices with all of them (not the Strela, it's still the original one).
> 
> Oh, and btw... where's my Strela photo??...


Oh, I understand.

Could you tell me what is the size of this Strela model: 40mm? or more? :flex:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Oh, I understand.
> 
> Could you tell me what is the size of this Strela model: 40mm? or more? :flex:


No, it's smaller (I wish it was bigger, maybe like the Volmax reissues...). It's 38mm without crown and 48mm lug to lug (the lugs are almost strait so it compensates a bit for the small size of the watch... for those who think this one is too small). The lugs are an uneven 19mm, something I would never noticed until Martin told me. The one I have came with a 20mm Poljot strap so I always assumed that was the lug measure.

I'll try to find the WUS thread where this watch was discussed, I think my notion that it is a model from 2004 comes from there...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I did find the thread I was talking about... it's this one...

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/strange-strela-reissue-4070.html

The year 2004 is mentioned but for the Okeah reissue, not this one. The whole thread just adds more confusion and the name of JL is thrown in as if he has the capability of producing a whole watch. We all know that some models he sells are strange in some detail but a whole batch of Strelas? Don't think so...

Anyway, mine doesn't fit the profile given... It has sunken sub-dials, the back is in English with a "Strela" logo printed on the glass back and it's an edition of 500, not the 300 you can see from the pictures on WUS.

Here's a (terrible) picture of the back of my model...










I see the other picture is now showing, I couldn't see it just a few hours... :dntknw: I'll add another one though, you can see better the sunken subdials on this one:










So now I have no idea what year are these from or who made them... probably Ex-Poljot-soon-to-be-Volmax people... It's always difficult to know exactly who is who with watches from this period. It's like with those watches branded BOTH Poljot and Aviator, when there wasn't still a Volmax company a well established Aviator sub-brand.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow! I seem to have opened up a can of worms, here.... To make things worse I'm pretty sure I bought mine in 2009 which means it's not a 2010 issue watch, and therefore would seem to be the 2004 reissue??

By the way... I love that lume shot from Kutusov - one of the best I've ever seen.

Rob


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Barryboy said:


> By the way... I love that lume shot from Kutusov - one of the best I've ever seen.
> 
> Rob


+1 :lookaround:

Beautiful picture!


----------

